# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Sliding Wardrobe Mirror Doors - Recommendations

## chuth77

I'm just chasing a contact for someone who can supply sliding mirror doors for a wardrobe rebuild? 
Has anyone purchased these in Brisbane at a reasonable cost? 
OR does anyone know where a DIY version is available?

----------


## Kanga

We pay for mirror by the square meter, so the door size will dictate the price. 
Our supply only prices in Adelaide for sliding mirror doors, on good quality runners and tracks are 
Up to 2400mm high x 450mm wide $216 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 600mm wide $232 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 900mm wide $266 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 1200mm wide $300 per door  
Up to 2700mm high x 450mm wide $221 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 600mm wide $238 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 900mm wide $276 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 1200mm wide $312 per door  
For super size doors
Up to 2815mm high x 1200mm wide $399 per door 
Prices include aluminium end jambs 
Add $50 per door to install 
Hope this helps

----------


## Kanga

I should also add that handling large pieces of mirror to assemble your own doors, is risky.
You should only attempt assembling your own mirror doors if you have a large and  safe enviroment to do so 
It's safer to buy the mirror doors already assembled, ready to install.

----------


## chuth77

Thanks Kanga. 
Transporting mirrors from Adelaide to Brisbane could be a bit of problem though!

----------


## Metung

Make sure you check out how they are assembled. I am currently fixing two mirror doors I had installed quite a few years ago. I discovered the mirror was simply glued to the aluminium frame with liquid nails and over the years the glass had slipped down the frame. The glue has almost totally failed on one door. To make matters worse, the only thing holding the frame together was the mirror - the aluminum was just stuck to the glass and wasn't even fixed at the corners. Fortunately, the manufacturer has gone out of business.

----------


## Kanga

> Make sure you check out how they are assembled. I am currently fixing two mirror doors I had installed quite a few years ago. I discovered the mirror was simply glued to the aluminium frame with liquid nails and over the years the glass had slipped down the frame. The glue has almost totally failed on one door. To make matters worse, the only thing holding the frame together was the mirror - the aluminum was just stuck to the glass and wasn't even fixed at the corners. Fortunately, the manufacturer has gone out of business.

  The assembly method stated above was used by an Adelaide firm here some years ago. This same company will not even repair there own robes ( I've asked) 
But this same company (and at least 2 others) still uses the same wheels that fail on a regular basis 
Most manufacturers now screw the frames together at the corners, which is a much better system

----------


## Kanga

> Thanks Kanga. 
> Transporting mirrors from Adelaide to Brisbane could be a bit of problem though!

  Yes you are probally right, but it depends on several factors, not just the distance
Travel Adelaide to Brisbane would be $3000
If I was delivering a large quantity, then it MIGHT be worthwhile. 
The prices above should give you an idea if you local wardrobe supplier is a better option or not 
Its a waste of time asking transport companys to carry sliding doors.
They lay them flat and damage them every time 
Kitchens on the other hand can be boxed up and frieghted without so much risk 
I have done a job 600 kilometers away and charge $1.50 per kilometer one way....and STILL outbid the local trades  
The only way to sucessfully transport wardrobe mirror doors, is to have them stacked on edge with removalist blankets over each door. 
I have already successfully done this to remote locations without any damage. 
Local trades in remote areas think they have the market all sewn up, and charge accordingly
For an example....2 plumbers.....30 minutes....$600.....the standard accepted fee

----------


## Kanga

> We pay for mirror by the square meter, so the door size will dictate the price. 
> Our supply only prices in Adelaide for sliding mirror doors, on good quality runners and tracks are 
> Up to 2400mm high x 450mm wide $216 per door
> Up to 2400mm high x 600mm wide $232 per door
> Up to 2400mm high x 900mm wide $266 per door
> Up to 2400mm high x 1200mm wide $300 per door  
> Up to 2700mm high x 450mm wide $221 per door
> Up to 2700mm high x 600mm wide $238 per door
> Up to 2700mm high x 900mm wide $276 per door
> ...

  These mirror door prices have now gone up slightly

----------


## Kanga

We pay for mirror by the square meter, so the door size will dictate the price. 
Our supply only prices in Adelaide for sliding mirror doors, on good quality runners and tracks are 
Up to 2400mm high x 450mm wide $218 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 600mm wide $235 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 900mm wide $271 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 1200mm wide $306 per door  
Up to 2700mm high x 450mm wide $223 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 600mm wide $242 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 900mm wide $281 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 1200mm wide $319 per door  
For super size doors
Up to 2815mm high x 1200mm wide $406 per door 
Prices include aluminium end jambs 
Add $50 per door to install 
Hope this helps

----------


## Kanga

We pay for mirror by the square meter, so the door size will dictate the price. 
Our supply only prices in Adelaide for sliding mirror doors, on good quality runners and tracks are 
Up to 2400mm high x 450mm wide $218 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 600mm wide $235 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 900mm wide $271 per door
Up to 2400mm high x 1200mm wide $306 per door  
Up to 2700mm high x 450mm wide $223 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 600mm wide $242 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 900mm wide $281 per door
Up to 2700mm high x 1200mm wide $319 per door  
For super size doors
Up to 2815mm high x 1200mm wide $406 per door 
Prices include aluminium end jambs 
Add $50 per door to install 
Hope this helps  
Frame colours usually used for mirrors are 
Bright Silver 
Brushed Silver (Clear Anodized) 
Other frame colours are  
White Birch (Antique White)
White
Almond Ivory (Beige)
Bright Bronze
Bright Gold
Grey   E & O E
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## pawnhead

Hi Kanga
Are you in the glass business?
I'm in Sydney so it's impractical to get glass from you, but I was just wondering if you'd know what I'd need for a ceiling over a shower cubicle? 
I want a mirror so it looks like a shaft of marble wall tiles that continues up through the ceiling. 
There'll be a chrome bush shower head pipe coming down through the centre, through a hole in the mirror.
There'll be a 100mm border around the whole ceiling of the bathroom, with mirror on it.
The ceiling will start 100mm in from the walls, and it will be 100mm lower than the mirrors.
There'll be a reflective surface, sloping back on an angle from the edge of the ceiling, and there'll be fluoro tubes at the top of a narrow reflective shaft. 
Basically, it will look like the ceiling is floating 100mm in from the walls, and the walls continue upwards as far as you can see (without putting your head against the wall).
Light will be shining down from all around the ceiling, as if there's sunshine up there.
I'm trying to think of something funky with mirrors for the skylight as well. 
I'll stop the villaboard and tiles 12mm down from the ceiling, and silicone the ceiling mirror into the corner. It will be supported along two edges, and it will probably need a bolt in the opposite corner since it's cantilevering from the fixed corner. 
I'd imagine that I'd need 10mm toughened? 
And what about the perimeter panes that are only 100mm wide.  :Confused:

----------


## Kanga

> Hi Kanga
> Are you in the glass business?
> I'm in Sydney so it's impractical to get glass from you, but I was just wondering if you'd know what I'd need for a ceiling over a shower cubicle? 
> I want a mirror so it looks like a shaft of marble wall tiles that continues up through the ceiling. 
> There'll be a chrome bush shower head pipe coming down through the centre, through a hole in the mirror.
> There'll be a 100mm border around the whole ceiling of the bathroom, with mirror on it.
> The ceiling will start 100mm in from the walls, and it will be 100mm lower than the mirrors.
> There'll be a reflective surface, sloping back on an angle from the edge of the ceiling, and there'll be fluoro tubes at the top of a narrow reflective shaft. 
> Basically, it will look like the ceiling is floating 100mm in from the walls, and the walls continue upwards as far as you can see (without putting your head against the wall).
> ...

  Hi Pawnhead, no I'm not in the glass industry,
I just buy mirror cut to size for wardrobe doors, so I cant help you with your requirments above. 
I originally posted the door prices because someone wanted to know. 
I added more info today, so thats why it came up to the top again 
I cant edit my own web site, so I dont put pricing on there

----------

